# Cloud Storage through FreeBSD command line?



## Hornpipe2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone know of any (non fly-by-night) cloud storage solutions that can be accessed from a headless FreeBSD server?  The closest I've seen is that Dropbox offers a binary Linux client, and Ubuntu One has a port that NewGuy was working on here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25569


----------



## aatish910 (Jun 13, 2012)

It's not free but Tarsnap might be what you are looking for.


----------

